# Do I dare get a new puppy?



## KarenD (Nov 22, 2015)

Hello all! I need some advice please. Currently we have a 7 year old dog aggressive neutered GSD, Smokey. We got him as a puppy and at the time we had two huskies. All got along great. It's been two years since our second husky passed and I have the "puppy bug". I have no illusions to the danger that Smokey presents. In all other aspects he is the perfect dog. I have dismissed this idea in the past but I feel like I'm starting to cave. Ive trained Smokey myself and he has been through obedience classes when he was young for socialization. I have also had a personal trainer try to help, but it didn't. Do I dare bring a puppy into our mix? I have a husband who travels a lot for business and a daughter away at college.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

The responsibility of the pup's safety would be too overwhelming for me. Smokey may be different because it will be a puppy, and accept him. But what if he doesn't? You're life with be totally rotating and separating. I would do that if I had to, but I wouldn't start it if I had a choice.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

No, just no. Putting a puppy in a home with a dog aggressive dog is a terrible idea. I could send you pictures of what it looks like when a grown dog rips up a puppy -- we have a puppy in rescue who was attacked by another dog, and it's gruesome. The pup will be permanently disfigured. If you want me to send you a link to the pics so that you can get reality front and center in your thoughts, send me a PM--they're pretty graphic.

You need to confront the possibility that you may end up with Smokey killing the pup while you are home alone. Or you might crate and rotate successfully until both are grown, then have an "oops" one night when a crate door doesn't latch, and end up with an awful fight to break up between two grown dogs, and dogs have to go to the emergency vet, at night when you are home alone. This is a terrible idea.

Smokey is 7. You've probably got 4-5 more years of being a one-dog household.


----------



## KarenD (Nov 22, 2015)

I know puppies are a lot of work under normal circumstances, then throw Smokey into the mix and its 10-fold. My head tells me not to but I think I can handle it and I'm always up for a challenge, but this challenge is a life and I know if something happened I couldn't forgive myself. Perhaps I have my answer-it's too risky. 
Has anyone else gone through this? How was your experience? Would you do it again? I know I would never give up but I've never had to break up a dog fight (and don't ever want to) I thought a puppy would be less threatening and maybe a female?


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

I honestly don't know why you'd even want to risk it. Is your desire to have a puppy more important than the puppy's safety? 

For me, it's a no-brainer: a dogs safety > my own personal feelings.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The first question is - is Smokey same sex aggressive or just to other males????

Many dogs will be OK with a dog of the opposite sex. Still takes diligence and management. Personally - I would be hesitant to place even a female puppy with a dog aggressive adult - especially without extensive back up discussion and information.

Lee


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would also ask how DA; are we talking serious attack or edgy.
I brought in Beau (male) with DA Cyra female) but she got along fine with Grim(nale) and Toby (male-but deceased before Beau came in) .
She was not a Killer but would take off after a strange dog so I really had to control her environment.

I did a LOT of preparation and was very very slow and careful with introductions. Thing is Beau spent more of his time with Grim who was a socially GREAT role model and less time with Cyra so he had an adult who knew how to be a proper dog to model from. But I did not introduce them physically until I found her napping with her head against crated Beau's crate.

Beau turned out amazing but I really credit Grim and some of the other balanced adult dogs he was exposed to as a puppy. I think if it had only been Cyra he may not have developed so nicely.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

First, I would be curious if your dog is simply leash reactive, territorial, etc., or really dog aggressive. Second, I would be curious if he were aggressive with puppies, have you had him around them? Many dogs don't tolerate adult dogs but have no problem accepting puppies. Either way, if you bring a puppy in, you have to monitor the interactions between the dogs based on sheer size difference, if not anything else.


----------



## KarenD (Nov 22, 2015)

Thank you all for your input! I believe in my heart that Smokey will not tolerate another dog. I guess I was looking for some hope with your answers but the truth is I don't think it will work. Thank you all for reinforcing what I already knew. Now I can say with confidence when my daughter tells me I need another dog, that I've done my research and confirmed my beliefs.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Karen, I had a dog aggressive GSD. I adopted her as a 2 year old. She lived her life as an only dog. When I first got her, some fool stopped by to visit - with their dog. That visit caused my dog so much stress that she became physically ill and soon after developed demodex. I decided then, that no other dog would enter our home. Annie lived to be 14.5. She was a perfect dog in every other way.

After losing Annie, I adopted two shelter puppies - one in 2012 and one last year. I can honestly tell you, that it was worth the wait. If you wait until Smokey passes, you can get a puppy that you can truly enjoy with NO worries. You will also have eliminated the risk that your puppy would pick up on Smokey's DA and develop the same.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Major kudos to you for accepting very good advice and being honest (especially with yourself) about your situation. Too many times people post asking for advice but really only want to hear one answer ... the one that reinforces the decision the OP has already made. I held my breath hoping you weren't going to shun solid advice & be stubborn ... thumbs up to you really thinking this through.

If you need a puppy fix, maybe volunteer at a shelter?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

At the risk of confusing the discussion - Why is Smokey dog agressive when he got along fine with two huskies? I don't understand that one. It sounds like he accepts the dogs he lives with. Perhaps consider a husky puppy?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

middleofnowhere said:


> At the risk of confusing the discussion - Why is Smokey dog agressive when he got along fine with two huskies? I don't understand that one. It sounds like he accepts the dogs he lives with. Perhaps consider a husky puppy?


I asked why he was considered dog aggressive but got no response. I think since he was accustomed to dogs, that he probably will adapt quite easily to a puppy.


----------



## KarenD (Nov 22, 2015)

Sorry for not responding...Smokey waited a long time to be Alpha dog and is not willing to give up that status. He shows aggression to all other dogs. And I think he has gotten very comfortable being a lone dog.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

KarenD said:


> Sorry for not responding...Smokey waited a long time to be Alpha dog and is not willing to give up that status. He shows aggression to all other dogs. And I think he has gotten very comfortable being a lone dog.


He probably won't have to give up alpha status.


----------



## KarenD (Nov 22, 2015)

Our two huskies were 5 and 7 and we got Smokey at 8 wks old. I can't explain the intolerance for other dogs now either. Our neighbors on both sides have dogs that Smokey will charge at. Another neighbor brought over their new female puppy (front yard) and Smokey pushed past my husband at the front door and it got ugly. Luckily I had Smokey's e-collar on and he retreated to the garage, but not before our neighbor and puppy both peed. Truly I have my answer. It's a no-go.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

KarenD said:


> Our two huskies were 5 and 7 and we got Smokey at 8 wks old. I can't explain the intolerance for other dogs now either. Our neighbors on both sides have dogs that Smokey will charge at. Another neighbor brought over their new female puppy (front yard) and Smokey pushed past my husband at the front door and it got ugly. Luckily I had Smokey's e-collar on and he retreated to the garage, but not before our neighbor and puppy both peed. Truly I have my answer. It's a no-go.


Yikes. Just a heads up: applying e-collar stim during a dog fight can actually increase the desire to fight. Giving that correction is a pretty natural (human) response, but it can make things worse, so don't count on the e-collar as being a fool-proof control tool in that scenario. 

I'll agree with others in saying that bringing a new puppy into the house is not a good idea at this point, but I think that may be a possibility in the future - with some training for Smokey.

You say he waited a long time to "be the Alpha dog." That's not a good attitude on your part. YOU and every other person in your household are the Alpha dog, now and forever. The dog - every dog - is the lowest part of your pack, and it doesn't get to make ANY decisions without your input.

I think that adding more structure & discipline to your day to day routine (along with the NILIF approach) will help Smokey see his place, and once that happens, you can slowly start re-socializing him with other dogs.


----------

